# You guys...



## Schrody (Dec 31, 2015)

Happy New Year! I know some of you may already entered the new and shiny 2016, and some of us still have to wait (12 hours here), so I'm just taking a chance to wish you a new one!







Partee!


----------



## Deleted member 56686 (Dec 31, 2015)

And Sretna Nova Godina to you too


----------



## Schrody (Dec 31, 2015)

Sretna Nova, M


----------



## Aquarius (Dec 31, 2015)

Happy New Year. Und einen guten Rutsch ins Neue Jahr 2016.


----------



## escorial (Dec 31, 2015)




----------



## Schrody (Dec 31, 2015)

Well, the end of the 2015, for sure


----------



## escorial (Dec 31, 2015)

2015,2016..been there done that!


----------



## Schrody (Dec 31, 2015)

But it's different number every year! :lol:


----------



## Deleted member 56686 (Dec 31, 2015)

Schrody said:


> But it's different number every year! :lol:





But they're always so... consecutive :icon_cheesygrin:


----------



## escorial (Dec 31, 2015)

mrmustard615 said:


> But they're always so... consecutive :icon_cheesygrin:



i'm bound by the laws of time travel......i can't change a thing but you will in your lifetime....


----------



## Bishop (Dec 31, 2015)

Ah yes. 2016. The year I finally take over the world with my galton ray's incredible power...

Happy new year everyone!

...bow to me!


----------



## Courtjester (Dec 31, 2015)

Schrody said:


> But it's different number every year! :lol:



Yes, and Aquarius tells me that because of this every year has a different vibration and brings different lessons for us individually and also our whole world. Cj


----------



## Courtjester (Dec 31, 2015)

Bishop said:


> . . . bow to me!



Why not? Bow!


----------



## escorial (Dec 31, 2015)

Bishop said:


> Ah yes. 2016. The year I finally take over the world with my galton ray's incredible power...
> 
> Happy new year everyone!
> 
> ...bow to me!


----------



## Harper J. Cole (Dec 31, 2015)

Happy new year! :champagne:


----------



## Schrody (Dec 31, 2015)

6 hours to go!


----------



## Deleted member 56686 (Dec 31, 2015)

No, it's twelve hours to go, cheez :icon_cheesygrin:


----------



## escorial (Dec 31, 2015)




----------



## Schrody (Dec 31, 2015)

mrmustard615 said:


> No, it's twelve hours to go, cheez :icon_cheesygrin:



Maybe in your... country :mrgreen:


----------



## JustRob (Dec 31, 2015)

Wring out the old, wring in the new. Yes, it's just been teeming with rain here. If only it would continue until next year. Just a few yards from us lives a man who works at a military weapons research establishment and he must bring his work home with him on such occasions as those fireworks of his are hardly domestic issue. Perhaps a good dose of rain will damp down his primary booster rockets or whatever it is that rattles our windows. With the busy air lanes above us he's bound to shoot down an airliner one night.

See you on the other side then. All the best for 4*7*8*9. May your opportunities be fruitful and multiply.


----------



## BobtailCon (Dec 31, 2015)

Oh, a party? I'll be over here.....:read:


----------



## Joe_Bassett (Dec 31, 2015)

Two hours to go until next year where I am, but I'm planning to go to sleep.  See you all next year! And ein guten rutsch ins neue Jahr!


----------



## KellInkston (Dec 31, 2015)

Happy new year, my friends. Here's to many, many more years of writing, love, and alcohol.


----------



## Crowley K. Jarvis (Jan 1, 2016)

12:05 at the moment.

I smoked on the porch and listened to the rest of Georgia launch fireworks. 

Hope no hicks blew a finger off.


----------



## BobtailCon (Jan 1, 2016)

Crowley K. Jarvis said:


> 12:05 at the moment.
> 
> I smoked on the porch and listened to the rest of Georgia launch fireworks.
> 
> Hope no hicks blew a finger off.



You can still cock a shotgun with half-a-thumb. :ChainGunSmiley:


----------



## Schrody (Jan 1, 2016)

Crowley K. Jarvis said:


> 12:05 at the moment.
> 
> I smoked on the porch and listened to the rest of Georgia launch fireworks.
> 
> Hope no hicks blew a finger off.



Only stupid kids blow their fingers here.


----------



## Crowley K. Jarvis (Jan 1, 2016)

Schrody said:


> Only stupid kids blow their fingers here.



Full grown adults do it here! \o/

It's funny because it's true, AND sad! x3


----------



## Schrody (Jan 1, 2016)

Crowley K. Jarvis said:


> Full grown adults do it here! \o/
> 
> It's funny because it's true, AND sad! x3



I swear, if I'll ever have kids, I'll show them the pics of mutilated fingers and hands so they wouldn't even think about getting firecrackers...


----------



## Schrody (Jan 1, 2016)

Fireworks at our place, we didn't bought any, but our neighbors do like to compete...

[video=youtube;EwDioDlsKQE]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EwDioDlsKQE&amp;feature=youtu.be[/video]


----------



## Schrody (Jan 1, 2016)

Part 2

[video=youtube;-FjbzI40bjM]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-FjbzI40bjM&amp;feature=youtu.be[/video]


----------



## JustRob (Jan 1, 2016)

BobtailCon said:


> You can still cock a shotgun with half-a-thumb. :ChainGunSmiley:



But you can't draw a longbow with two fingers missing. That is allegedly the origin of the English two-fingered offensive gesture. During the war with France the French would cut off the two fingers of English prisoners that they needed to draw their longbows. Hence the English would raise those two fingers to the French to indicate that they were still capable of fighting. The gesture has since found its way into English culture permanently even though those who employ it would never think of using a longbow.

We had to stay up well past midnight just to console our cats who were fretting over all the fireworks being set off in the neighbourhood. I've never quite understood why anybody would spend money on a display which is often seen to the best effect by other people from farther away. Add to that the pollution of the atmosphere with heavy metals and one wonders how soon it will be before laser display technology replaces the practice. That will probably be when there is always sufficient smog in the atmosphere upon which to project the lasers. China seems to be well on the way to achieving that already, but then they invented fireworks as well, didn't they? When it comes to atmospheric pollution they do seem to be the champions.

After all the incredibly mild weather that we've experienced over December, today it has suddenly become seasonally cold. Apparently the new year has an entirely different weather system from the old year. I haven't decided yet whether the year is now 4*7*8*9 or 4*9*7*8 or some other permutation. They may all appear to be the same but are actually alternative parallel realities, I suspect. Maybe that's why the weather seems so different now. Some butterfly over the Atlantic must be to blame for it. It may take me a day to work this out, but we have an extra one this year anyway.


----------



## Schrody (Jan 1, 2016)




----------



## Deleted member 56686 (Jan 1, 2016)

yep


----------



## midnightpoet (Jan 1, 2016)

"O lord, it's hard to be humble, when you're perfect in every way..."

Mac Davis

Everyone have a healthy and safe new year(live long and prosper).

Tony


----------



## bazz cargo (Jan 1, 2016)

Happy Birthday Midnight.

London.
"I say, may we strap a few tonnes of explosives to your giant wheel?"

The Eye.
"Ummm... we had better check with our insurance company."

All the best in the New Year. 


http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-35208485


----------



## BobtailCon (Jan 1, 2016)

JustRob said:


> But you can't draw a longbow with two fingers missing. That is allegedly the origin of the English two-fingered offensive gesture. During the war with France the French would cut off the two fingers of English prisoners that they needed to draw their longbows. Hence the English would raise those two fingers to the French to indicate that they were still capable of fighting. The gesture has since found its way into English culture permanently even though those who employ it would never think of using a longbow.



I'll be moving into a house with my family soon, which means more time with my recurve and quiver. I'll be sure to give a couple salutes


----------



## Sonata (Jan 2, 2016)

I do not understand why my New Year Wishes were ignored but hey  ho, may be it is not  my New Year so it did not matter.   Such a shame that we are ignored because we are different,  

And a new  new keyboard and a new calendar booger that booggreres as well and how how about a new keyboard wot duz....

......and makes the bed...


....and does alll whaaaat


----------



## BobtailCon (Jan 2, 2016)

Sonata said:


> I do not understand why my New Year Wishes were ignored but hey  ho, may be it is not  my New Year so it did not matter.   Such a shame that we are ignored because we are different,
> 
> I stil wish you as a  Godd Neew Yeae.



I don't even see your post in this thread.


----------



## Hairball (Jan 2, 2016)

Sonata said:


> I do not understand why my New Year Wishes were ignored but hey  ho, may be it is not  my New Year so it did not matter.   Such a shame that we are ignored because we are different,
> 
> I stil wish you as a  Godd Neew Yeae.



Where were your New Year wishes? I'm sorry, I missed it. Please tell us.


----------



## Sonata (Jan 2, 2016)

BobtailCon said:


> I don't even see your post in this thread.



I saw it,   Must have gon gonzo.



Hairball said:


> Where were your New Year wishes? I'm sorry, I missed it. Please tell us.



As avuv musta gon gonzo.

Deze fings duz 'appen at tymz.

Bit late now though innit?


----------



## Aquarius (Jan 2, 2016)

Sonata said:


> I do not understand why my New Year Wishes were ignored but hey  ho, may be it is not  my New Year so it did not matter.   Such a shame that we are ignored because we are different . . .



Hello Sonata. I did not see your New Year wishes anywhere. If I had, I would most certainly have responded to them. Where are they? Can you give us a link, so I can see to now? After all, it's only the second day of 2016. 

All the best to you anyway, even though it's not your New Year yet. ​ 
With love - Aquarius 

:hi:​


----------



## bazz cargo (Jan 2, 2016)

A happy new year to Sonata, and everyone else as well.


----------



## Aquarius (Jan 2, 2016)

Sonata said:


> I do not understand why my New Year Wishes were ignored but hey  ho, may be it is not  my New Year so it did not matter.   Such a shame that we are ignored because we are different. . .



Hello Sonata. I have been wondering what could have happened to you and whether you might have gone 'to ground' because your New Year falls on a different day. It's good to have you back, no matter what. All the best to you.


----------

